# Canada PR



## Shishu Singh (Jan 2, 2016)

Hello,

I am planning to move Canada with my wife and looking for PR.

I am working as Cisco IP Telephony Administrator with 5 years of experience.

I want to know the in which states I will get IT opportunities and hows life in Canada.

Regards
Shishu


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Regardless of how much experience you might have, you _won't_ find a job in IT in any "state" in Canada.

Australia, India and the United States have "States," Canada does not - Canada has _Provinces_.

I would suggest that you do some rudimentary research about Canada before you consider looking to come to work and live.... if you can't even get the most basic of facts about the country correct, how serious do you think people will think you are about coming to Canada to live? 

As it stands, you sound like you're more interested in getting out of your home country than you are about coming to Canada.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Shishu Singh said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to move Canada with my wife and looking for PR.
> 
> ...


Have you even determined if you qualify to allow immigration to Canada? What is your score. At present you'd probably need a minimum score of 470-480 before you even receive an invitation.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Shishu Singh said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to move Canada with my wife and looking for PR.


Do you even qualify for a visa?





> I am working as Cisco IP Telephony Administrator with 5 years of experience.



Hardly unique here in Canada. Your skills may not be much in demand as there are lots of people here with those skills and more experience than you.





> I want to know the in which states I will get IT opportunities


How the hell are we supposed to know? We don't have states here so how can we say anything about which states you might get opportunities in? Wy not ask people from countries that have states?

Canada has provinces, not states. If you are considering moving here shouldn't you know the most basic information about the country? Did you do any research on Canada at all or did you just pick it as a means of getting out of your home country? Try learning something about the country so that you don't come across as woefully uninformed, to the point of ignorance.




> and hows life in Canada.


I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys, stop preaching and start helping...Nt everyone in your country will also be sooo smart like you..everyone starts somewhere..stop demeaning..


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Shishu..these people will not encourage you to move there..I will suggest, do some R& D in google and help yourself or PM any Indian in this forum..your skill is common or not, that is up to these folks to decide..your intelligence is your's..Stand strong and help yourself..

Cheers
Giri


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Giri vishnu said:


> Guys, stop preaching and start helping...Nt everyone in your country will also be sooo smart like you..everyone starts somewhere..stop demeaning..


If someone is so woefully ignorant that they think Canada has states then we are free to correct them and to question why they are considering coming here since they know so little about the country.

The first person to correct the OP was a moderator and it isn't very smart to tell forum moderators what to do. Maybe you should wind your neck in a little bit.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Giri vishnu said:


> Shishu..these people will not encourage you to move there..I will suggest, do some R& D in google and help yourself or PM any Indian in this forum..your skill is common or not, that is up to these folks to decide..your intelligence is your's..Stand strong and help yourself..
> 
> Cheers
> Giri


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Giri vishnu said:


> Shishu..these people will not encourage you to move there..I will suggest, do some R& D in google and help yourself or PM any Indian in this forum..your skill is common or not, that is up to these folks to decide..your intelligence is your's..Stand strong and help yourself..
> 
> Cheers
> Giri


I'm all for immigration to Canada - I am the granddaughter of immigrants to Canada, so it would be hypocritical of me to be against something that I benefitted from. 

What I object to, as a native born Canadian citizen, is people who want to come to Canada to work and live but have done very little research, beyond inquiring about job opportunities, about my country. 

As I said before, the lack of basic knowledge about my home country makes it look like you are more interested in getting out of India than your sincerity about wanting to come to Canada. 

I dont think that it's too much to ask of people wanting to go to a new country to live and work to learn a little bit about the country before asking about job opportunities and other things beyond the basic facts first. 

When I moved to the UK to live, I did research about the ins and outs of London (where I was to live when I got to the UK) _in addition to_ learning about the town and county where my husband was born and raised in the north of England and other things about the UK that my husband's family and friends would expect me to know.


----------



## Shishu Singh (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi Giri,

Thank you so much!

Regards
Shishu


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Colchar-- You can teach some, not me dude !


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Giri vishnu said:


> Colchar-- You can teach some, not me dude !


A somewhat short-sighted comment.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Giri vishnu said:


> Colchar-- You can teach some, not me dude !



That says a lot about you, and none of it good.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm closing this thread.


----------

